# when...



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

When did thread ratings come back?


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

Maybe when the search function went in the crapper?


----------



## spartacus (Jan 2, 2007)

So is this thread rated a #2 ?
Smells like it


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

Smells like boogers to me.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

Carl H. said:


> When did thread ratings come back?


I thought we "voted" them down as being anti-productive and maybe encouraging popularity-pandering. They certainly don't have the potential, IMO, of any quality control.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

If a thread is rated 5 stars and you give it 1 star will it average out the rating to 3 stars?

I don't know what you guys are talking about but I don't smell any crappy boogars.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

bandmommy said:


> I don't know what you guys are talking about...


You can find it in the bar just above and to the right the original poster's first post.


----------



## michaelbaird (Mar 21, 2003)

I just noticed that. Why are they rated?


----------



## harmonizerNJ (Jul 4, 2007)

I decided to rate this thread a "5", since I like people from Minnesota. :TGNCHK:


edit: after I rated this thread a "5", this did not seem to change its 3-star rating.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

harmonizerNJ said:


> I decided to rate this thread a "5", since I like people from Minnesota.
> edit: after I rated this thread a "5", this did not seem to change its 3-star rating.


That's because you _suck_. I rated you a one; balanced things out.

:twisted:


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm sorry you're feeling cranky today Gary.
I already know how you would rate me, so I'll go back to the Lounge where I belong.


----------



## jrvinson45 (Nov 22, 2003)

This thread was rated a 3 and I gave it a 5... it's still a 3... it works just like a democracy. My vote didn't count there either.


----------



## bobsax (Jul 26, 2003)

harmonizerNJ said:


> I decided to rate this thread a "5", since I like people from Minnesota. :TGNCHK:


I also like people from Minnesota. Al Franken is from Minnesota


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

bobsax said:


> harmonizerNJ said:
> 
> 
> > I decided to rate this thread a "5", since I like people from Minnesota. :TGNCHK:
> ...


You're welcome to him.:shock:


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

gary said:


> Carl H. said:
> 
> 
> > When did thread ratings come back?
> ...


We did, but some of the current wees weren't wees when we voted/discussed it last.

I'll bet mine doesn't work anyhow.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

jazzbluescat said:


> We did, but some of the current wees weren't wees when we voted/discussed it last. I'll bet mine doesn't work anyhow.


What. Your wee-wee?


----------



## michaelbaird (Mar 21, 2003)

Carl H. said:


> bobsax said:
> 
> 
> > harmonizerNJ said:
> ...


I'll throw in Al Gore


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

:scratch: Thread rating has always been there.


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

gary said:


> jazzbluescat said:
> 
> 
> > We did, but some of the current wees weren't wees when we voted/discussed it last. I'll bet mine doesn't work anyhow.
> ...


...and, this little toe went "wee, wee, weee...."


----------



## Bebopalot (Dec 29, 2007)

I never noticed a thread rating until now. 

I don't get it. What is the point of rating a thread? Are there really people that go to threads because they have a certain rating? Anyone heard of "one mans ceiling is another mans floor"?


----------



## harmonizerNJ (Jul 4, 2007)

gary said:


> .....That's because you _suck_......
> :twisted:


Dang, someone gave you a recording of me trying to play a rock-and-roll solo on the sax!


----------



## harmonizerNJ (Jul 4, 2007)

bobsax said:


> ......I also like people from Minnesota. Al Franken is from Minnesota


He was funny on SNL - does anyone remember his SNL bit at the end of the 1970s where he remarked that the 1970s had been the "me" decade, the 1980s should be "the Al Franken decade" ? I think I liked him more back then.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

gary said:


> harmonizerNJ said:
> 
> 
> > I decided to rate this thread a "5", since I like people from Minnesota.
> ...





bandmommy said:


> I'm sorry you're feeling cranky today Gary.
> I already know how you would rate me, so I'll go back to the Lounge where I belong.


That was a joke, bandmommy.


----------



## DixieSax (Jun 21, 2008)

harmonizerNJ said:


> bobsax said:
> 
> 
> > ......I also like people from Minnesota. Al Franken is from Minnesota
> ...


Me too.. when he stuck to comedy, something he actually knew something about.


----------



## bluesaxgirl (Jun 8, 2006)

Hasn't it always been there?


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

bluesaxgirl said:


> Hasn't it always been there?


That's what I said too but them people don't hear because they are too preoccupied rambling about other stuff :| :dontknow:


----------

